# Return to idle/stall. Help please!



## Nain (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey all I've been scratching my head for a wile now trying to figure this one out with my Brute. My dealer kept telling me this would go away once the machine was good and broken in... well it is very broken in now.

The issue is when I'm ether feathering the throttle, between say 0% and 5% consistently the machine will stall when returning to idle speed. It will also stall when returning to an idle from speed sometimes. I have a PC5 and I can see on my computer when the Brute is going back to idle the RPM dips to around 900 then shoots back up to 1150-2000 where it should be. It's almost like the idle circuit isn't picking up fast enough?

I was just wondering if it's worth trying to increase the idle to say 1400 and see what happens, or would that be doing more harm then good?

Thanks in advance for any help, my dealer keeps telling me everything is normal but I know it's not when I'm the only one constantly having to restart his bike when crawling through some spots.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That's not normal. There might be a senser problem like the throttle position sensor or crank position sensor or a controler issue. I'm not sure it can be found without putting it on a machine though. If you can increase the throttle position without too much problem, might try it or rotate the position sencer it might be worth a try. Just be sure you can put it back if you need to take it in.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Just throwing this out, maybe you have a voltage issue?


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

This was happening to my friend's 09 brute. I would tell you what was wrong but it got stolen before we could figure it out. If you find whoever stole it, they may know....:thinking:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

the book does state that battery issues will affect idle. worth a look


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Any add ons?

And sounds like a vacuum leak to me.


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> the book does state that battery issues will affect idle. worth a look


That could explain why mine was missing and stalling! On our last ride before I went back to work for 3 weeks the bike was missing at idle and stalling like crazy. I chalked it up to a clogged pilot jet. I figured I'd clean it when I got back home. Upon trying to start the BF last week the battery was almost dead. I charged it and it ran better. Now it only does it on a rare ocassion.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my brute does this and a few other efi ive seen.
since that was the case, i thought it was normal.

it should be noted, since you have a pc5 and i have a pc3, that the issue exists with both models. although, i think my brute has always done this (meaning it did it before the pc3 was installed)

did yours? i and a million other folks experience the dying when letting off the gas. it would die like you said as well, after blipping it in the 10% throttle range


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i took mine back to the dealer right after i got it, for this. they had alot of issues and kawi could not explain it. said it was happening alot on the FI models.


----------

